# Konfiguration beim AppServer



## kneitzel (27. Okt 2021)

Irgendwie stehe ich gerade total auf dem Schlauch: Wie biete ich bei Jakarta EE externe Konfigurationen ein?

Problem ist also: Ich entwickle eine Applikation. Die wird deployed und dann soll der Kunde / Admin auf dem System gewisse Dinge schalten können. 

Wenn ich es in die web.xml packe, dann würde es ja bei jedem erneuten deployen mit der web.xml überschrieben, die wir bei der Entwicklung mitgeben.

Was mich da total wurmt: Das muss doch eine 08/15 Sache sein - und damit müsste ich doch bei meinen Suchen mit Millionen Blogs zugeworfen werden, die mir das aufzeigen... 

Was ich jetzt im Augenblick sehe: Ich kann doch Resourcen vorgeben. In der WebSphere Admin Konsole gibt es z.B. URL Provider und dann die Möglichkeit, dass URLs gegeben werden können. Per JNDI name würde ich dann die URL aufrufen können um dann von dort die Config zu lesen.

Oder gibt es da noch einen einfachen Weg und ich bin einfach nur blind?


----------



## kneitzel (27. Okt 2021)

Ein Weg, den ich zuerst etwas probiert hatte: WebSphere Environment Variables:





						WebSphere-Variablen erstellen, bearbeiten und löschen
					

Mit Hilfe von WebSphere-Variablen können Einstellungen für Attribute mit dem Datentyp "String" (Zeichenfolge) bereitgestellt werden, die in einer der Produktkonfigurationsdateien enthalten sind.



					www.ibm.com
				




Aber der Hinweis mit den Admin Rechten, den hätte man von Anfang an entsprechend beachten sollen ... so lande ich zumindest immer nur bei:


```
javax.management.MBeanException: Operation readWebSphereVariable not in ModelMBeanInfo
        at javax.management.modelmbean.RequiredModelMBean.invoke(RequiredModelMBean.java:972)
        at com.sun.jmx.interceptor.DefaultMBeanServerInterceptor.invoke(DefaultMBeanServerInterceptor.java:831)
        at com.sun.jmx.mbeanserver.JmxMBeanServer.invoke(JmxMBeanServer.java:813)
        at com.ibm.ws.management.AdminServiceImpl$1.run(AdminServiceImpl.java:1350)
        at com.ibm.ws.security.util.AccessController.doPrivileged(AccessController.java:118)
        at com.ibm.ws.management.AdminServiceImpl.invoke(AdminServiceImpl.java:1243)
        at xxx.WebSphereUtil.readWebSphereVariable(WebSphereUtil.java:38)
...
```

Der Ansatz scheint also gerade einfach nur eine Sackgasse zu sein ...


----------



## mihe7 (27. Okt 2021)

Evtl. Microprofile Config?


----------



## mihe7 (27. Okt 2021)

Grade nochmal gegoogelt: https://www.eclipse.org/community/eclipse_newsletter/2017/september/article3.php


----------



## kneitzel (27. Okt 2021)

Danke, werde ich mir direkt im Detail ansehen.


----------

